# Flash & Gif Tools ?



## dragonofdarkness13 (Dec 21, 2008)

not Sure if this is the place to post this .. if not please redirect me to the proper place 


 Okay so, I've been looking for free tools to make animated gifs & flash vids.
the only ones I've found are lame coming with one tool & you can't even save the project into the file type it's made to make . So I'm looking for anyone that can send me or link me to programs that are good I'd be very happy 


what I'm looking for in the GIF maker is being able to load any picture file type & link together & save as an animated GIF

Flash ... well anything that has more then a pencil tool hell if I could get both in one program that would be awesome


----------



## hobbes_maxwell (Dec 22, 2008)

I would recommend Easytoon. I've played around with other, but this is my personal favorite.
http://pixel-zone.rpgdx.net/shtml/downloads.shtml
or just google easytoon.

I think there's a mac equivilant, but i can't remember what it's called, as i don't use a mac as much anymore.


----------



## dragonofdarkness13 (Dec 23, 2008)

hmmm Thank you very much ... not really what I wanted but it'll be a good start


----------



## conicer (Dec 25, 2008)

Synfig could export to gif or a movie that you can wrap with SWFTools.  Blender's compositing section also can let you stitch together a series of pictures into an animation.  GIMP can export it's layers to an animated GIF.  Heck, even Firefox can export to an animated PNG with this plugin.

There's a ton of choices on the web, you just need to know where to look.


----------



## dragonofdarkness13 (Dec 27, 2008)

conicer said:


> Synfig could export to gif or a movie that you can wrap with SWFTools.  Blender's compositing section also can let you stitch together a series of pictures into an animation.  GIMP can export it's layers to an animated GIF.  Heck, even Firefox can export to an animated PNG with this plugin.
> 
> There's a ton of choices on the web, you just need to know where to look.



how can I do that with the gimp ? I mean I've had the gimp for like ...ever lol never know it could do that ... er , do I need it to be updated ?


----------



## Aurali (Dec 28, 2008)

there is thing that makes flash.. I think it's called flash o.o;

Adobe makes it now. Used to be Macromedia.


----------



## dragonofdarkness13 (Dec 28, 2008)

Eli said:


> there is thing that makes flash.. I think it's called flash o.o;
> 
> Adobe makes it now. Used to be Macromedia.



so I've been told .. but I don't know where to find it & I need it free ...I haven't the money to spend on it


----------



## conicer (Dec 28, 2008)

dragonofdarkness13 said:


> how can I do that with the gimp ? I mean I've had the gimp for like ...ever lol never know it could do that ... er , do I need it to be updated ?



In GIMP, think of the layers as the frames of the animation beginning from the bottom.  Once you drew (or generated) the animation, just save as *.gif.  Make sure to choose "Save as Animation" when exporting.

I'm using GIMP 2.6.3, but this feature should be in GIMP 2.4.x and up.

There is also a plugin for GIMP called GAP that makes the animation easier, but I don't think it's maintained anymore.  Compile and use at your own risk.


----------



## dragonofdarkness13 (Dec 28, 2008)

conicer said:


> In GIMP, think of the layers as the frames of the animation beginning from the bottom.  Once you drew (or generated) the animation, just save as *.gif.  Make sure to choose "Save as Animation" when exporting.
> 
> I'm using GIMP 2.6.3, but this feature should be in GIMP 2.4.x and up.
> 
> There is also a plugin for GIMP called GAP that makes the animation easier, but I don't think it's maintained anymore.  Compile and use at your own risk.


 

Meh that sucks .. I'm using the first version of the gimp & for some reason my computer will not let me run the installer for the newer versions


----------



## conicer (Dec 28, 2008)

:?

Hrm, that's weird.  What's your operating system?  Do you have administrative privileges on it?  This might help: a repackaged version (Windows) that doesn't require administrative privileges to install, you just install it into your home folder.


----------



## dragonofdarkness13 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey thanks ^^ that works


----------



## Quiet269 (Dec 29, 2008)

conicer said:


> Synfig could export to gif or a movie that you can wrap with SWFTools.  Blender's compositing section also can let you stitch together a series of pictures into an animation.  GIMP can export it's layers to an animated GIF.  Heck, even Firefox can export to an animated PNG with this plugin.
> 
> There's a ton of choices on the web, you just need to know where to look.


Wait... They have animated PNGs now? I thought that wasn't supported by the PNG file type :O


----------



## Aurali (Dec 29, 2008)

oh.. if anyone actually makes something worth while.. contact me o..o;


----------



## conicer (Dec 29, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Wait... They have animated PNGs now? I thought that wasn't supported by the PNG file type :O



Well, there's two of them.  One is MNG, which is developed by the PNG guys, but is not supported by much browsers (I think Konqueror is the only major browser that supports it).  And then there is APNG, which is developed by Mozilla and is supported by Opera and (obviously) Firefox.

If you can see a bouncing ball, your browser can support APNG.


----------

